# Calvin's Commentaries



## caoclan (Jun 14, 2009)

Brothers (and Sisters),
This seems like a great value, I just wanted to let y'all know about it.
Calvin's Commentaries
God bless.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 14, 2009)

That does look like a good deal, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 14, 2009)

Even better....

Calvin's Commentaries, 22 Volumes/with bonus copy of Calvin's Institutes - - Christianbook.com


----------

